# pkg operation timed out



## razing32 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi

Currently trying FreeBSD in Virtual Box.
I have managed to install and update FreeBSD but am unable to install Xorg as pkg fetch constantly times out.
I am currently using the Google public DNS servers.
I have already edited pkg.conf to have the FETCH_TIMEOUT = 200 and FETCH_RETRY = 4 but I still get the same issue.

Can I download the files manually or manually point to a server close to me ?
Currently located in central Europe.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 7, 2017)

pkg.freebsd.org maybe?


----------



## razing32 (Jun 7, 2017)

So basically edit 
/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf
so as to say :

```
url: "pkg+http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/",
```
or

```
url: "pkg+http://pkg0.bme.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/",
```
?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2017)

Don't edit /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf, it's going to get overwritten when you update the system. If you want to change the URL create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf:

```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/"
}
```

Note that pkg.freebsd.org automatically resolves to the closest mirror based on the GeoIP.


----------

